# Oh My Gosh!!!



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2005)

I came into the Forum today and clicked on an unread topic and noticed a slight delay in the page appearing and when it did I'm seeing ads from Google interspersed throughout the topic thread. I've been in boards in that past that have used Google ads but the ads have been at the top or the bottom of the page and it's just the one banner. I know Google is a fine product as I use several of their products especially their search engine and they usually pay a decent incentive for allowing their ads on Forum Boards. Is there a way that the banner location can be changed?

Just curious.

Earl


----------



## monty (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorta kinda dilutes the site and makes it seem less cozy and more like everything else! Hmmnnn?
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2005)

I could tolerate the ads better if they were more topic related say like ads for spices or Pits or for things that we use or could use in our quest for the perfect smoke.


----------



## monty (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a problem with the extra download time! Out here in the boonies all I have is dial up and that is like putting the throttle on your lawnmower on the turtle! Guess I'll just have to sandbag and see what happens. I am sure that CrazyHorse and others also resent all the free music download ads. My son is a musician and at one time I supported myself the same way! Free download means "NO PAY"!  How much you getting for this deal, "TULSAJEFF"?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 28, 2005)

No reason for anyone getting alarmed.. I am able to make a decent living across all of my sites online by constantly testing. I keep what works and discard what does not work.

I tried the ads before and they were not getting clicked so I removed them. Today I tried a different style to see if the click through rate went up any but obviously if it is causing trouble with the forum and the way it operates then it is not worth it to me.

My first priority on this smoking meat forum is the members and their experience and ability to use the site for their own benefit.

I have removed the ads for good unless I find a less intrusive way to do it without interfering with its intended use.

Sorry all of you on Dial Up.. I understand completely.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 28, 2005)

By the way...

I did notice that Google was bringing in non relevant ads. That is something I am not in control of..  I was not happy with the ads either. I will probably forget about adsense on this forum but I may try something else later if I can find something relevant, easy on the dial up folks, and not intrusive.

Not likely but possible.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Jeff, I appreciate everything that you have done to provide this fantastic forum for us to use.

Dutch,
Your new Meat Mopper!! (Guess I'll have to come up with something witty and change my tag line now I'm no longer a Smoke Blower)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 28, 2005)

Earl,

Congrats on your new status!  8)


----------



## monty (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, Jeff,  for the very fast response! I apologize for my ascerbic attitude. As you have agreed the relevance was nil on those ads and that particular type of ad they first started playing through on the forum cut deeply. Add that to the aggravation of slowing up the site and it really sent me. I truly appreciate the site. Just picked up a clone ECB with Cabelas name on it ( ten bucks at a yard sale, almost new!) and hope to get down and smokey this weekend for the first time. Thank you and everyone else on the site!
Monty (Humbled)


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 28, 2005)

Guess the ads weren't on here very long as I didn't see them. I have dial-up at the house (boonies too) so they would have been a bummer for me also. I take every measure I can to prevent seeing them in the first place (popup blockers, HOST lists, etc.) and the ones that do get through I don't click on. I've even been known to completely bypass sites that are inundated with ads. Thanks Jeff for keeping our experience on the forum a foremost priority. 8)


----------

